# Boy do I have alot of catching up to do.



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Haven't been here for a few months and damn...Everyone has been busy little hackers....:thumbsup:
Family problems kept me away from almost everything. The oldest daughter went through the barn floor at the farm while loading the hay in. Went to the first floor and hit the concrete floor. All I can say is that Farm work mixed with garage work don't equal slots..:freak: She is doing great and back up to almost 100% . Little bit in the back yet but she is Bullheaded like her mother ..Family is more important than anything else when it comes down to it.
Just wanted to say sorry to the ones I didn't get the payment off to for bodies I inquired about. If you still have any left let me know and I will send it out to you. It's good to be back on the board and reading what you crazy slotters have been up to. I mean Christmas in July.. I love it... And the builds you guys are putting out.. Damn nice stuff.
And East side... "Busters Body Works"....:thumbsup: I dig your style..
Will be popping in more to see what is going to happen next..:wave:
Didn't fall off the face of the earth yet....:roll:


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

glad to have you back gb great to hear your daughter is ok too looking forward to seeing you in chat:wave:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Glad to hear your little girl is on the mend and doing well.... 
now get back to work, damn it! lol!

family rules, no doubt.

the little cars will always be there when you've got time for them.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Gear Buster, You are SO right....family is always first. Glad that your daughter is doing good. Bumps in the road like that sure do bring you back to reality.
...the Buster part comes from my Dad. When I was in my teens he always called me Buster!

Hey Buster....come here Buster.....Buster go get..... While I was in the Army our dog died and he got another dog & named it Buster!.....I come home on leave & he's calling "Buster"...I don't know if it's me or the dog? BUT if the dog came he got a biscuit!
So one of my alter egos is "Buster"


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

buster - good to see you!! and am glad to hear that your daughter is ok!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad all is well or getting better GB!! Me 'n CJ was worried about you!! Glad you're OK and sorry about your daughters mishap. Hope all mends soon and life returns to normal for you!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Welcome back Steve-O


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

We all have lives Buster...I figure your liven' it 

Nice to have ya back!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Welcome back Buster!*

Glad things on the family front are OK and you have time to hang with us again!

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WB GB!!!!!

Glad to hear daughter is doing OK. Before you know it you'll find some time for slots again.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks you slotheads. It is nice to have friends like you guys. 
Family does come first before all. The kid is doing fine and back at the farm and horses. Like I said Bullheaded like her mother..LOL
Now back to my reading, cutting up little cars, and trying to make it look like something evil and nasty....


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome back GB. Glad to hear that your daughter is getting better. Falling though a hayloft floor and onto the level below must have been a pretty scary event. It takes a strong spirit to some out an experience like that in one piece.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

gear buster,

Family first and she is getting better and is fine! That is great news man.

Bob


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Welcome back GearBuster. Glad to hear the family is doing okay. Cutting up bodies huh? Are we gonna see a Gear Buster Garage?

Even with this economy, garages have been opening up like crazy!

UnderDog Race Shop :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Crap i missed this! So glad to hear the young lady is ok.. I have fallen out of a loft once myself, ( not through, more like a drunkin stumble..) and Glad to have you back!


Best wishes 

David


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Welcome back! I joined while you were gone. Glad your daughter is okay.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

GB,
Glad to see you back posting. Good to hear your little one is doing well. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry for the bad news, but great to hear the good news!!! Now post some pics please!!! RM


----------

